# Good 4' and 8' led ready fixtures



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I use Keystone stuff I get from my SH. They make a twin tube 4 ft fixture. No ballast, T8 ends.


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

backstay said:


> I use Keystone stuff I get from my SH. They make a twin tube 4 ft fixture. No ballast, T8 ends.


☝
The Keystone units I have installed have all been quality fixtures. Not sure about the vapor proof fixtures though.


----------

